# Making It Stick!



## Brian Johns (Sep 30, 2015)

This video shows how I teach Single Sinawali to my Modern Arnis students in Oshawa. Enjoy!


----------



## TwentyThree (Sep 30, 2015)

Very helpful - thanks!


----------

